# 4x4 Example Solves (Reduction)



## SirWaffle (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xpxGKE_ej0Y]http://youtu.be/xpxGKE_ej0Y[/video]


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

Quick Q while I watch the rest of video. Lol you just dropped the cube. How is your cube not so loose? Mine is so loose I can't even use it.
edit: finished the video. Nice speed for me. Liked and subbed.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 4, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Quick Q while I watch the rest of video. Lol you just dropped the cube. How is your cube not so loose? Mine is so loose I can't even use it.



I didn't adjust the tension it came with at all and just lubed it. That might be why.


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

Well nicely done. Do you plan on implementing yau anytime soon?


----------



## SirWaffle (May 4, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Well nicely done. Do you plan on implementing yau anytime soon?



Thanks!! I don't think I will ever switch to Yau. I have played around with it but I don't enjoy using it. It is the same thing with Roux or Ortega I don't enjoy using them so why use them.


----------

